# Lipo noob needs help plz



## TylerDotter (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey all thanks in advance for reading. 

I am a 6 year nitro user and I just bought an HPI Vorza flux hp. I purchased some 2s 5200mah 30-40c batteries and a charger/balancer from hobby king. I understand the process of charging then balancing.

My PROBLEM is lol wtf is the deal with these connecters!?!? My car takes dean connecters but not one battery that is usable for me is sold with deans connecters. Am I missing something? I purchased a deans 1303 female 2pc kit with shrink-wrap from rcuniverse but I was wondering why there aren't batteries that come with deans connecters. This seems to be a big inconvenience that I will have to solder every battery I use.

Please tell me I am completely wrong and living in a box or something because I am completely confused at the moment. 

I just want to race cars big and small and have fun doing it!


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Most from Hobby King do not come with deans, (unless its hard case zippy's)
My last set of Gens Ace from Hobby Partz came with deans and is a much better value.
If you have not you will want a soldering station soon and than connections is no big deal. You can re-solder anything in 5 minutes.


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

Most of the better battery companies sell there batteries with deans connectors as an option.. It is normally signified by a D at the end of the part number..


----------



## TylerDotter (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for responding, I really appreciate the info. 



If you don't mind I have another question. I purchased 2 chargers one I's a celectra 1-3s charger at 2amps it's a portable 12v adapter charger. The other is a cellpro multi 4s charger with 240v ac/dc adapter. These chargers don't look like they use deans adapters and I don't see anything showing deans charging ports. How do I charge/ balance these batteries after I solder the dean adapters onto them? My chargers haven't shipped yet so I can still cancel. Are these good choices for chargers?

Do I use the jst-xh or whatever it's called adapter thats already on my batteries? Will that be how I balance them as well for the celectra? (I think the cellpro balances and charges from the same port at the same time right)

P.s. Please don't think I am not the type to read instructions. I understand how important it is to follow instructions while using lipo I just want to make sure I don't buy anything that ill have to send back later, I understand how dangerous lipos can be.


----------



## Defender77 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was thinking about switching over from Traxxas connectors to the XT bullet type that Hobby King is using now on all their batteries they sell for 1/10th - 1/8th. It looks pretty easy to solder on and I'd only have to make an adapter for my charger and then redo the one on my Mamba (recently switched from Deans...uhg). They sell the connectors on Hobby King's site, but you have to ship them in - not stocked in US.


----------



## TylerDotter (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes I finally figured that I will need to solder connections for my celectra charger and all the batteries I bought. The cellpro is rated at 4 amps charge through the balance port so I'm leaving that as is although I doubt it's possible to get deans in there and keep the balancing port.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

TylerDotter said:


> Yes I finally figured that I will need to solder connections for my celectra charger and all the batteries I bought. The cellpro is rated at 4 amps charge through the balance port so I'm leaving that as is although I doubt it's possible to get deans in there and keep the balancing port.


being that it's charging through the balance port you shouldn't need to change any connectors. It should work fine. My old setup was similar where I had an duratrax ICE charger that doesn't balance charge. I then used the deans connector to attach a great planes electrify balancer to the charger. Then the electrify would balance charge through the balance port. As you stated though, you usually can only charge with low rates when using the balance port.

Depending on what batteries you purchased.. where they turnigy? soldering that 8 guage wire is a b!tch. I recommend using your wire strippers and necking down the 8 guage to a 10 or 12 to make it easier to solder. I might have a photobucket pic.. let me look a second.










See how fat that wire is.. absurd to use 8 guage. I just stripped the wire insulation off and then when I had the bare wire I "restripped" it with a 12 guage setting. Tossed all the little wires I had extra, tinned, and then soldered it up to make a normal sized deans joint.

As you can see I also did some other modifications to make the batter fit in my B4 as the tray in that buggy is tight and the HUGE Azz wires wouldn't allow the battery to sit properly.


----------



## TylerDotter (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow Eri thanks for the info those wires are HUGE HEWWWWGG I think I will be taking your advice and necking down those wires as you called it. lol I think we have the exact same batteries turnigy 5200mah 2s 30c. so that pic really helps!!


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

here's a few more for you then:





































Now you have an idea of what's on the inside.. that double back tape is used to cushion the battery as the paper isn't even peeled off of it. The 5200mah batteries are 2s2p which means there are two cells wired together to make "1" and two cells wired to make the other. With the 5200 batteries they are fatter inside the case and due to actually being four cells they reduce the max charge rate to 2C. The 2s1p 5000mah are thinner (pictured) and can be charged at 4C. Not a big deal as most people charge at 1 or 2c max anyway. I used 10 amps on my 5200mah and 15 amps on my 5000 packs. No issues yet and they're so cheap to begin with I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't feel so bad, I also hacked up the cases on my 30-40c Turnigys. My first attempt needed alot of electrical tape to conceal, but the next 2 came out ok, I drilled two holes in the top of the case and rerouted the wires.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

yea.. obviously shoulda outta.. lol.. Some experiments go carelessly when I started out with, they are only $25 and I gotta use them tomorrow.. lol


----------

